# sweet corn



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Just had some fresh sweet corn out of our garden for supper. Peaches&cream,an early 70day corn, it was GOOD, the Silverqueen will not be ready for another 10-15days. Nothing can compare with the first sweet corn of the season!!!

How are ya'lls gardens doing??

scrapiron


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Havn't planted garden yet here its been to cold and wet.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

No garden yet, but I did get the tomatoes, peppers and cucumbers into our homemade "topsy turvy's" the other day.

I don't bother planting sweet corn anymore. Between the neighbor who just retired and a cousin who plants 5-6 acres every year, I have no need to mess with it.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Crap,I forgot to plant it again.Have a field of conventional corn and I was going to plant it there but blew it off.

In about a month the sweet corn stand guys will truck some in from Missuori and sell it for $6 a dozen.Buy the end of the season here it will be $1 a dozen.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I planted my little 12 row patch in the edge of a Roundup Ready field next to alfalfa on about May 10. Dad got his old Hahn sprayer out of the grove and put Lumax on it. Now I just have to remember to shut off the boom when I spray the field with Round Up!

Its hard to imagine some of you guys are eating it already! I just finished planting field corn, exactly one month later than I finished last year. The lilacs are just getting ready to flower, and the oak leaves are the size of squirell ears. Its a late spring here.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Got mine planted today. Also finished planting corn exactly 1 month later than last year.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Must have finally dried out down there eh haybaler?

Still wet here, just talked to a guy from the co-op and very few people have even started a little ways west and north of us. We get an inch, they get 2, we get a inch and a half, they get 2 1/2.

Still wet enough here the planting we have done, we have to run the coulter cart over it a day ahead of time. Which is fine, but one 25' coulter cart even running at 8mph can't even hope to stay ahead of a 40' corn planter and a 30' bean planter when both are planting at the same time. This is the year we could stand a 30 or even 40 footer to pull behind our big tractor.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

This morning I was looking for **** damage in the sweetcorn and looked at the green beans OMG!!!! did I have a job ahead of me, picked 32 lbs of beans today and then 15lbs of small crookneck squash. They are all washed and in the refrigerator,will be cut and in the freezer tomorrow morning.

PS Had some fresh home grown watermellon after supper for desert

scrapiron


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Not dried out, but have had a dry spell. Finished with corn today, had to work ground to open up and air out, then work it again before clods dry out and get hard. Just hopin for timely rains now, not supposed to plant that wet, bet time was running out. Going to start beans tomorrow, all no-till and ground is heavy also. Rain in forecast for next 4 days again. Still have about 200 acres of 1st cutting to get, and haven't had a window near long enough to make dry hay. Haven't had any rain for over a week now, but haven't had any sun or heat either and fog and sprinkles several times. THIS SUCKS!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

haybaler101 said:


> Not dried out, but have had a dry spell. Finished with corn today, had to work ground to open up and air out, then work it again before clods dry out and get hard. Just hopin for timely rains now, not supposed to plant that wet, bet time was running out. Going to start beans tomorrow, all no-till and ground is heavy also. Rain in forecast for next 4 days again. Still have about 200 acres of 1st cutting to get, and haven't had a window near long enough to make dry hay. Haven't had any rain for over a week now, but haven't had any sun or heat either and fog and sprinkles several times. THIS SUCKS!


WOW!! That would totaly suck to have to do hay and plant row crops at same time.

HERE. We get all the row crops in before the hay is even ready to cut.And hopefully have a little time in between for a little fishing time.Row crops are late being put in but the hay is way behind also so maybe I'll have a chance to get the boat out in between.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

swmnhay said:


> WOW!! That would totaly suck to have to do hay and plant row crops at same time.
> 
> HERE. We get all the row crops in before the hay is even ready to cut.And hopefully have a little time in between for a little fishing time.Row crops are late being put in but the hay is way behind also so maybe I'll have a chance to get the boat out in between.


Seems to work that way every year here now. Normally would park the planter to make hay, but with current commodity prices, planter gets priority. Hay is going to be top dollar later on in the year. Quality won't matter so much on price as long as it is put up right. Even mature hay will bring a lot of money this year and I am going to have more tons of it. Hay inventories are non-existant right now, grass hay didn't grow at all this spring. Way to dry all winter, very cold and wet since April 1. Only even mowing yards once a week, normally 2x this time of year. Sweet corn that was planted on the sand in March is still only 6 inches tall.


----------

